# WLP009 is coopers yeast?



## ctagz (12/4/16)

Hey guys

So i reconditioned yeast from some coopers stubbies. I have read the forums but couldn't find an definitive answer if the coopers strain is the WLP009 Melbourne ale. I'm also under the impression that they use a different yeast for bottling from fermentation? Is this true, I'm getting an awful lot of similar traits from the recondition to the real stuff. 

TL;DR
Is coopers yeast WLP009
Is bottling yeast same as fermented
What is your max attenuation with it?

I recently made a SMaSH BB ale 5kg and 50g POR (under hopped but oh well)
Mashed @ 69c 60min 
Vourlauf approx 10L till clear adding hot water to "mash out"
Ended up with 22L in the fermenter... I know I have bad efficiency dw 

OG 1.048
FG 1.011
Attenuation 75% (used pure 02, third run using the reconditioned)
Fermeneted 16c 5days then raised to 20c

It's a sweet beer, messed up the bitterness. But fun none the less. What have you guys come up with using this reconditioned yeast?


----------



## Rocker1986 (13/4/16)

According to PB2 on the Coopers forum, the yeast in the bottles is the same as the yeast they use for primary fermentation. I don't know if it's the same as WLP009 as I've read conflicting ideas on that one.

BTW, 009 isn't the Melbourne ale yeast; that one is WLP059.


----------



## Weizguy (13/4/16)

You not search much good. Taste comparison. (edit* Good enough for me).

Pls see here.

Ta, much.
Les


----------



## domix (8/3/17)

News on this:

https://www.whitelabs.com/yeast-vault

*UPDATE: White Labs is pushing ALL the yeast strains currently in The Vault into production. place an order now and get your strain delivered right to your doorstep! We’ll release two strains per week until the last one leaves The Vault. Once all the strains have been released, we’ll add the strains back into The Vault and continually add NEW strains as well. At that time, we will restore the pre-order minimum for a strain to go into production, so now is your chance to get these specialty strains without the wait.*
*Each week we will be cutting off orders for specific strains and pushing a new pair into production. After the cutoff date for your* *strain passes, you’ll receive an email notifying you the strain has gone into production along with an estimated ship date. Your credit card will be charged at this time.*
Full list on the website. Entry for 059:
A yeast isolated from Australia in the early 1900s. Similar to Melbourne No. 1 yeast. 
Check out Peter Symon's new book "Bronzed Brews" for recipes and more information on the strain. Peter has supplied the following recipe from 1916 for this strain:
http://www.whitelabs.com/sites/
default/files/1916_Tooths_Pale_Ale.pdf


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (12/4/21)

So, is WLP009 Cooper's yeast, or?..


----------



## MHB (12/4/21)

According to George Fix (_An Analysis of Brewing Techniques_) Yes and George Fix isnt someone I would argue with.
That said, the book was published in 1997 since then Coopers have had atleast 1 major strain cleanup, and mayperhap whitelabs are still using their old referance culture so there could be slight difference - I just dont know.
Mind you it will be close and if you arent sure, the yeast in a Coopers bottle is the main brewing strain and it tends to reculture well. So either should get you where you want to go.
Mark


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (12/4/21)

Thanks Mark, much appreciated mate


----------

